Ask HN: What technology have you recently stopped using for new projects? Why? - networked
======
anonyfox
(Backend) Ruby/Rails: Elixir/Phoenix seems to be the next evolutionary step
(functional, websockets, parallel, concurrent, fast). It's been awesome so
far.

(Backend) Node.js: For extremely rapid prototyping Meteor.js remains superior,
for everything else: Elixir. More complex Node applications tend to become
fragile, unstable or awkward to read, and I'm (or: 'was') doing node in
several flavors for years now. (express services , meteor apps, nw.js desktop
stuff, scripting/automatisation, ... everything I can/could think of)

(Frontend) Backbone, Angular, React: Ember.js all the way now. It assimilates
all the shiny features (web components, shadow'ish DOM, ...) and comes the
closest to "developer happiness" imo. From all the SPA-frameworks I've worked
with, Ember is the only one that doesn't feel wrong, unneccessary complicated
or too DIY'ish.

(Database) MySQL, MongoDB: Doing Postgres now more and more, feels good.

(Misc) C, C++, Go: I decided to go all-in with Rust for when I want to be
close to the metal. But i'm still in the learning phase here.

------
imakesnowflakes
PHP and MySQL. Replaced with Python3 and PostgreSQL.

Why?

Left PHP because I lost confidence in the language. I cannot write 10 lines of
PHP with out feeling nervous of the edge cases I have missed.

Also, some exchanges with the 'core' developers of the language completely
convinced me that the language is not going to improve. Their behavior and
competence felt like they are just 15+ year old kids doing programming
language work on the side. And the community! I cannot think about that
without throwing up. Over engineering and bike shedding is the norm. Even the
so called community leaders are UTTER MORONS. Without exception. No. I am not
exaggerating [1] and that is not the only one, just the most recent. Also,
please note that I am some one who started with great respect for these
guys...

That is my opinion formed by closely following everything related to php,
mostly from /r/php for 4 or 5 years.

Regarding MySQL, I was one bitten by MySQL when it didn't allowed me to use
the same temporary table more then once in the same query. So that left me
with a bad taste. And once I tried PostgreSQL, it felt quite a bit simpler and
seemed to be lot more capable than MySQL.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/ircmaxell/status/632422970636419072](https://twitter.com/ircmaxell/status/632422970636419072)

------
zer00eyz
PHP:

And if I needed to do something quickly, that I knew I could scale I would go
back to it (no php hate here).

I have traded my PHP in for golang... It feels like scripting with static
typing, and much better performance.

------
garmoncheg
Python/Django in favor of .js (Meteor, angular, backbone, ember, whatever...)

------
siquick
PHP: got bored of putting ; at the end of every sentence

~~~
Avalaxy
Seriously? That's the biggest problem you had with PHP?

~~~
siquick
sarcasm;

:-)

------
philipov
Perl; because Python.

